# Unable to Edit older posts



## Dan (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't know if alex is doing some site work but i'm now unable to edit older posts in the FS section.

Is this going to be permanent? Because if so it's going to be a major pain in the ass for mods who will have to change peoples FS threads every day. That and those who dont get them changed and just post a new reply its going to be awkward having to scroll down comments just to find out if the price has dropped or they are now interested in trades.

Any ideas on remedies for the situation or if we will be able to edit older posts again?


----------



## Customisbetter (Nov 18, 2010)

Yeah I noticed this a while ago. I guess it keeps people form changing listings after a while to prevent fraud.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 18, 2010)

Once again, it's up to Alex. Though, I don't see this being a serious issue.

Honestly, do you want to deal with someone who either can't get a simple classified right, or can't bother to scroll down a page?

If anyone has a serious issue with a post that needs editing, just report it with what changes you need and we'll see about doing it ASAP. Though, don't expect us to come running everyday you drop the price by $20.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 18, 2010)

Nah Max will do it, he's on here 24/7 anyways, I'm pretty sure he doesn't sleep


----------



## WickedSymphony (Nov 19, 2010)

Stealthtastic said:


> Nah Max will do it, he's on here 24/7 anyways, I'm pretty sure he's just a computer database of guitar/amp knowledge and ss.org moderation



Fixed.


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 19, 2010)

I noticed it the other day when I could no longer add/remove/change shit in my EP thread which is honestly rather annoying, as I was hoping to keep all the info in the one post.

I got Randy to edit it for me the other day, but it just feels like a hassle (especially when you guys have better shit to do than screw around with an edit that I should be able to fix myself )

Anyway, hopefully it gets fixed.


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 20, 2010)

Ok, I asked Alex about it and apparently there's a 48 hour limit on editing posts, so once that's up you can no longer edit.

I sent him a reply asking him to change it, as there are a few things that I (and I assume others also) have up on the site that are both only occasional edits that need the OP to be changed, and far too finicky to be worth the Mods time on


----------



## Leec (Nov 29, 2010)

Yeah, a little bit irritating for updating threads. I was just going to add a second mix of something to a thread so both mixes could be compared. Now the B clip (and a note on its existence) is far down the page. Bit of a bummer. 

Also, being able to correct spelling mistakes in posts without any evidence you'd edited was one of the best perks of contributor status


----------



## Randy (Nov 29, 2010)

If there's anything you feel is really vital to updating an OP, feel free to PM me.


----------



## Leec (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks, Randy. Hmm, it's not really the biggest deal, so I don't want to help set a precendent and get your inbox filled with requests to add the words 'post-djent' to every thread.

Also, epileptically good avatar \m/


----------



## Randy (Nov 29, 2010)

Woopah!


----------



## Krankguitarist (Dec 12, 2010)

There should be an exception to this rule in the FS section.

Seems that updating a FS post with new information is exactly the sort of thing you want to allow people do do in order to prevent fraud, not the other way around. While you can still do that, I see a problem with adding that later on in the thread:

If you can't have all the information about an item for sale in the first post it just gets spread out around the thread, and with repeated bumps it's just going to turn into a big mess. That makes it easier for a reader to skip over that *new information*, if it's lost in a sea of bumps.

Would like to see this changed.


----------



## Randy (Dec 12, 2010)

While that'd be a genuine issue if/when it occurs, I'm not sure how often somebody needs to distribute bits of information about a FS item multiple times, over the course of several days. Likewise, this is all part of the reason we started clamping down on non-offer or question related posts in FS threads... to cut back on clutter enough that somebody can read through it and gather the information they're looking for without reading a whole book.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Dec 12, 2010)

This feature is a bit stupid, and i'm not sure what purpose it serves. Other than being a pain in everyones ass.




MaxOfMetal said:


> Honestly, do you want to deal with someone who either can't get a simple classified right, or can't bother to scroll down a page?


Thats a bit silly. You've never accidently put down something incorrectly? And if you did, you think that should make you too stupid to properly conduct business? Fact is everyone makes mistakes.


----------

